# Engine Mapping



## dragstar

Today I had Alec from BOOSTERS remap my engine. I have been toying with the idea of having this work carried out for some time so I took the plunge today. All I can say is,why oh why did I not have this done some time ago the difference is amazing.
When the remapping was completed he showed me the before and after graph. The original was full of flat spots up down and round the houses the new one was a nice steady curve, there was a staggering 35% increase in both power and torque.

On the road test I found it to have more power from the off and the gear change a lot smoother. But where it really came into its own was on a nearby hill which has always been a problem to me. The cruise control would drop out and I would have to change down a gear with my foot flat to the board and reset the cruise. However this time I set the cruise to sixty and fairly flew up the hill, watching the speedo as I progressed it only dropped by 2 mph at it's steepest part then quickly reverted back to 60 without any strain on the engine. That is unbelievable as the hill is around half a mile long and gets progressively steeper towards the top.

Anyone who is thinking of re mapping I would suggest that you contact Alec at BOOSTERS I know that he will be at the Newark show in the main building on stand 7 next weekend. Before anyone suggests that I am advertising on his behalf forget it I only met the man today. Just wanted to give my opinion on a job very well done and if you are reading this Alec I only wish I had had it done some time ago as it is now a real pleasure to drive as I am not having to continually change gear.


----------



## wilse

curious to know your MPG's once you had time to drive it around.

wilse


----------



## grumpyman

Had a look at their site earlier what on average do they charge.


----------



## richard863

I had my van Boosterised a year ago+ very pleased with the performance.
On a recent run to Germany I got caught up with 7.5 miles of single line trucks on the twin carriage way going from Liege to Koln and had to clog it at 80 to get past the beasts. My mpg went down to 16mpg. On the Sunday run home we had no trucks set the cruise to 62mph and did 29.7mph big difference. No problems on the German hills around Frankfurt to Koblenz.
We have a far better performance than with with a box on the injectors.


----------



## wakk44

grumpyman said:


> Had a look at their site earlier what on average do they charge.


Don't know what they charge but I had mine done HERE

I am really impressed with the power difference,nice chap as well who came to my house to do it,took about an hour then we went on a test drive and if you are disappointed with the performance he will revert the ecu back to it's original state and charge nothing.

Steve


----------



## dragstar

I agree there are a lot of companies re mapping that is why i spent such a long time researching, Boosters are mentioned along with TB turbos in most of the forums regarding mapping on the web plus this specific italian software was developed for motorhomes Boosters where nearer to me, references where second to none and with a life time guarantee.
At the end off the day the last thing you want is a Micky Mouse company messing about with your engine you pay your money and take your chance.
The ebay provider works on an entily different software it is tuv from Germany i did research them and found them to be a lot cheaper but i can not comment on there service as i did not have the work carried out by them, i chose Boosters after a very long and technical phone call and was happy for them to carry out the works based on his very wide knowledge of this industry.
As for MPG as you said time will tell i will keep a record of that, at present i am trying to control my left hand from changing down as per i would have normally have done prior to the re mapping.

Grumpyman sent you a PM


----------



## wakk44

Hi dragstar,

As long as you are satisfied with the service you have received and the price you paid for it then that's fine.I am a happy man as well  

Steve


----------



## Guest

dragstar said:


> difference is amazing.


You may find another amazing difference soon. I struggled up hills on the MWay. Got it re-flashed. Wheel spin in third on wet bends !

Then I did 1000 miles to Scotland and back and used this new power to hold 70.

Fuel before 25, this time 20. Ouch.

I'm waiting for the next chance to be a little light footed. But at least I won't be inconveniencing HGVs up the hills.


----------



## Guest

wakk44 said:


> Don't know what they charge but I had mine done HERE


Was that Jason in a black Audi ?

He did mine, you should have seen him hanging on as went for a test run on wet roads up to the Cat 'n' Fiddle. I don't know if the expression was delight or horror as we got wheel spin in third round the bends.


----------



## EJB

Quote:- "Had a look at their site earlier what on average do they charge."

Same for me please.


----------



## dragstar

That means that we are both happy Steve perhaps we shall meet one day in our pursuit of hill climbing in the outside lane :lol:
Reg


----------



## boosters

Hi Reg & Richard
Glad to hear you are both pleased and impressed with the finished result to your motorhomes.As i explained to you customer satisfaction is first and foremost to boosters.
I have had a lot of requests asking for advice on remapping and if anybody is interested in a more indepth aspect of remapping there vehicle i am prepared to have a meeting to explain the benefits and the reasons why vehicles need remapping.
If anybody else is interested please pm me and i will arrange a venue with a special price to remap after.
Regards
Alex


----------



## teemyob

*Boosters*

Hello All,

Be carefull with that extra torque on those drive shafts!

Been considering getting Boosters to re-map ours too, just deciding what to do first, re-map or air assisters, budget a bit restricting at the moment.

Trev.


----------



## Yeti

Hi All
Paid a visit to Alex at BOOSTERS on Thursday to have him wave the magic wand over "Elly". our 316 cdi Mercedes Elnagh.

Having been already uprated to 3850kg plus towing a Smart on its trailer, couple this with its monthly trips on the continent it appears that even 156bhp needs a little help

Hence the trip to see Alex, a most helpful guy who having listened to what I required from vehicle, did the business and had us on our way in less than an hour. providing me with a copy of the ECU's "before and after graphs" and road testing the vehicle as well.

Without the benefit of a dyno test but speaking as a professional engineer, the claims of an extra 35bhp and 35% increase in torque may well be substantiated as the change in actual vehicle performance was quite considerable.

All in all a most satisfied customer. I can recommend BOOSTERS "it does what it sys on his van"


----------



## boosters

Hi Yeti
Glad you are pleased with the final result,if anybody is going to stratford please call and see me,i will have a show offer during the show and also can arrange to meet on the way to and from the show if required,please pm me if interested.
Regards
Alex


----------



## 111948

Is it possible to convert the 2.5 TDi Ducato engine, 1998 model year

Regards


Wayne


----------



## boosters

unfortunately not,it is a mechanical system and has no ecu
Regards
Alex


----------



## Yeti

Hi All
Finally arrived in Italy a week ago having had a charge around Europe before getting to work.
this was to be the test for the remapping Alex at Boosters had done earlier.
The difference was remarkable, the beast just cruises along , almost turbine smooth, very responsive as well.
Due to a massive queue at the St Gottard southbound tunnel we went over the pass, fully loaded at 3.9 tons never had to drop below 3rd gear that impressed me no end, 
Fuel consumption wise there is an improvement from 22/gal up to 25/gal overall.
All in all a good investment and will certainly recommend a chat with Alex if you are considering remapping

rgds 
Yeti


----------



## Mike48

Nobody has answered the cost question yet. If its say £150 it may be worth it. If its £1000 it is probably not.


----------



## davesport

Boink BTTT.

I'm interested in the £££££ figure . How much does this cost ?

TIA Dave.


----------



## Bagshanty

There seems to be an embargo on the cost!

who's going to spill, the beans? 

I guess from the lack of price info it is EXPENSIVE!

NB TUV is the German quality organisation, similar to BSI


----------



## maggielou

Hi 
I am also interest in the cost and if a P. Boxer 2.2hdi reg. Sept 05 can be remapped and would it be worth doing on a small a/s devon. Similar to the duetto.

Also will you be at Pickering MH show.

Thanks Maggie


----------



## Mike48

This may be my imagination but I seem to recall someone somewhere having an engine remap on a Ford Transit and then taking his vehicle in for a service. When the vehicle was run through the dealers engine computer the differences in software settings were changed back automatically to their original manufacturers settings thus wiping out the remap. Is this possible?

A way around this-if indeed it is a problem- would be to buy a smartbox which I understand is also cheaper. But as those who have had it done seem shy to reveal their costs we may never know.

Are there insurance implications?


----------



## boosters

Hi Yeti
glad to hear you are pleased with your remap and hope you had a good holiday,as to the cost of remapping if anybody interested would like to pm me with vehicle details i will gladly supply you with a price,secondly i will be at the pickering show and always have a show offer to remap on site and finally yes i have a very good modification for the 2.2 engine
Regards
Alex
Boosters uk


----------

